# Illustrator - Texthintergrund definieren



## Wookkie (17. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich zeichne gerade mit Illustrator einen Strassenplan.
Alle Strassen liegen jetzt als Pfad vor und ich kann einfach z.B. Bundesstrassen in 4 Punkt fett formatieren.
Was mir noch fehlt, sind allerdings die Strassennamen.
Sobald ich jetzt jedoch Pfadtext auf einen Pfad lege veschwindet die vorhergehende Formatierung?
Muss ich jetzt erst alle Pfade kopieren und den Teaxt eine ebene darüber legen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Ja, also ich wüßte jetzt auch keine andere Lösung. Du kannst ja einfach die Ebene kopieren.


----------

